# What is so bad about Arabians and Morgans?



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

So, a few days ago my dad was talking to this lady at work and he mentioned that I have horses. The lady seemed very interested and asked what breed. My dad replied, "Oh, she has an Arabian and a Morgan colt." The lady's attitude totally changed and she was like, "UGG, I HATE Morgans and Arabians!" Dad said, "So let me guess, you have Quarter Horses." She answered that yes, she did. Dad kind of steered the conversation away from horses after that.

Anyways, I have never encountered this kind of breed hate before. After all, every horse is an individual and should be thought of as such. And why would she hate Arabians and Morgans? I understand that Arabians have a reputation for being flighty, but not all are like that, and Morgans also are wonderful horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Most people have either had a bad experience with a crazy Arab or Morgan, or they know someone who has, or they have heard of someone who has. *rolls eyes* Most people who are like that are incredibly narrow-minded. 

Before I met my friend's Arab gelding (not my best friend's gelding, another friend), I thought all Arabs were supposed to be crazy. Then I met Kintari. I swear he's more dead-headed than most quarter horses I've met. If he didn't look so darned Arab, you'd never think he was just from his temperament. 

My old BO is an old school cowboy. If it ain't a QH, it ain't worth nothin', is his attitude. He loves my draft cross (I bought Aires from him as a 2yo and he'd had him since he was a weanling) and he won't admit it, but he likes my best friend's Arab gelding (that he gave her), but other than that, he thinks anything but a good stock horse is worthless and he doesn't have a problem saying so.

When people bash you breed of choice, just smile and think about how wonderful your horse is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Because Arabs are smart, sensitive, and spirited it takes a smart, sensitive and spirited rider. Arabs tend not to suffer fools. Generalization, some are different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

I don't get it as much either about how some people can be so close minded. 
Just don't let it bother you. When I first started riding, I never knew about the "Arabian's are demons" reputation, because all the Arabians I knew were angels. I learned to ride on an Arabian and the most beautiful, sweetest horses I knew were Arabians.


But it isn't just horses, I have the same problem with dogs all the time. People just feel like they have to be defensive and stubborn, at times. 

I feel the best way to help people get over it is to be unbelievably kind, well educated about your breed and unbelievably patient.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess it just kind of riles me when someone says that they hate my horses when they have never even seen them!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think its because they have a bad reputation and sometimes they are managed and handled in a way that brings out that worst parts of their sensitivity. Any horse can be managed to the point of being crazy but it seems that the reputation has stuck with arabians. Its become part of breed identity an not part of management identity. I had a lovely arabian. That said, I would be hesitant to purchase one without investigating and thinking really hard. Those handling/management habits can be hard to retrain. Its not the breed its the common tends in handling, ie fed hot, handled hot. Thats not just arabs that thoroughbreds as well in my opinion.

I would just nod and smile when they say negative things about your breed of choice. Everyone has a preference and horse people are opinionated.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It's because Arabians are more high energied and often times quite smart, so they can out-think their handlers very easily, which most people do not like. However, when the horse does no cooperate for any reason, people have a tendancy to call it stupid when alot of the times horses that try different methods of getting away with things and cause "trouble" are very smart because they use their heads to solve a problem (or cause one lol).


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like she's one of those gals who have to criticise others to make themselves feel superior - I wonder if she'd say the same thing if your dad said, "My daughter has a Draft and a Palamino"..... Probably.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

People like that just make me wonder about where their manners went.... she sounds jealous and rude. 

I'd like to tell her about all the bad experiences I've had with QHs...

Have your Dad tell the woman that in order to train Arabians and Morgans, you have to be smarter than they are.

Maybe it stems from most people who think they can manhandle Arabs (or Morgans), because Arabs won't take rough or abusive handling. I once knew someone who owned a boarding stable, she was rather new to horses and bought a couple Arabs that had been really mishandled from the previous owner, these Arabs were never even properly trained (the previous owner just got on and galloped them like crazy), so she whined and complained about her new Arabs, then later on she went to some fancy expensive QH farm and bought a professionally trained push-button QH gelding that anyone's grandmother could ride.... after that I never heard the end of it about "crazy Arabs", until one day I told her what I thought, then she finally shut up, ha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Sounds like she's one of those gals who have to criticise others to make themselves feel superior - I wonder if she'd say the same thing if your dad said, "My daughter has a Draft and a Palamino"..... Probably.


Hey, now! Don't be hatin' on the drafts! ;-) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm used to it now - I just can't dredge up the energy to get upset because I have no time nor patience for stupid people.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Meh ... when someone tells me how much they hate Arabs ... I usually shrug and reply:

"Well, they certainly aren't for everyone. As a rule, you need to be smarter than your horse."

I smile sweetly while they take a moment to digest my statement.

I love mine!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hey, now! Don't be hatin' on the drafts! ;-) :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Totally _just conjured up two other breeds for an example - (you know that Drafty!) - I _Love_ Drafts, Palaminos, Arabians, Morgans, QHs.... Heck! All breeds are wonderful!  _ Especially QHs and Morgans_ haha (just teasing)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> _Totally _just conjured up two other breeds for an example - (you know that Drafty!) - I _Love_ Drafts, Palaminos, Arabians, Morgans, QHs.... Heck! All breeds are wonderful!  _ Especially QHs and Morgans_ haha (just teasing)


I know. I just had to mess with ya. ;-) BTW- How is your bracelet holding up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Arabian's are incredibly smart and in the "bad" Arabs I've met I have always found that the horses imitate their owners and or riders. If she's had a bad experience maybe she should look at herself! Though I will say I've also known most Arabian's I've been around to be a bit high strung and flighty and the breed isn't for everyone! I learned how to jump on a super Arab mare who I loved and I've loved every other Arabian horse I've ever sat on as well!

The lady sounds like a stuck up snob who's not willing to open her mind to the idea that not all horses are the same. Shame for her. I'd rather have a smart, flighty over energetic Arab than a dumb QH (I've got a Paint/QH mare so I'm not trying to hate on the breed  ).


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I know. I just had to mess with ya. ;-) BTW- How is your bracelet holding up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good, and still _beautiful_!!! Had a little pin/charm snafu but no worries


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My mare is the stereotypical Arabian mare. My Appy is 3/4 Arabian, and he rolls a cigarette and smokes it as he strolls down the trail, askin', "What's next, boss?"

Psychogirl on the left, Mr Mellow on the right:










FWIW, a rancher friend brought down a Border Collie from Utah last weekend. After watching Mia, he looked at a mountain about 10 miles from here and said all she really needed was to be ridden to the top of the mountain and back...but then, he's spent his life on horses. Hard to fool him! :wink:

We sold the dark purebred Arabian mare in the picture below several years ago, but my youngest daughter rode her as her first horse when Lilly was green broke. And Green on Green worked out fine because of how sweet Lilly was. Pity Trooper and Lilly hated each other...:evil:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't believe this kind of bias still exists:-x

Growing up in the Sixties, I put up with so much Arab/Cross hostility that I learned to strongly dislike Quarter Horses and Appaloosas for a lot of years.

I finally got myself over that because it isn't the fault of the horse, just the ignorant owners of the horse.

I've been riding Tennessee Walkers for 22 years in order to be able to ride and I even get hassled over them, on occasion:?

Those occasions are generally when the soring issues hit TV and the newspapers. I own three Walking Horses, therefore I sore them. In some people's minds you can't own a Walking Horse without being an abuser, ya know:shock: 

I hope the OP can get over those criticisms a lot faster than I did


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

While Arabs and Morgans aren't Appys and don't have spots, but IMO they are among the better of the lesser breeds...:rofl:


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Like a lot of sensitive breeds, it's the owners who mishandle them and make them nuts. I've met good Arabs, and I've met crazy, high-strung Arabs (they generally resemble their owner!). I encounter the same with pasos. A lot of people locally won't deal with a paso fino, because they've been made crazy and people-wary with bad training. I love the breed, but when I went shopping, I thought I was actually window shopping because I didn't think I'd find one that hadn't been pretty much abused. Then I found my little mare, and she came right home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, QH is king & every thing else is view as crap. I was raised to beleive that Arabs were crazy & worthless. When my trainer told me to get a little Arab mare out for my lesson one night, I almost had a panic attack. However, once I rode her, I realised she was one of the most wonderful horses I have ever had the pleasure to ride.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

My ultimate worse experience with a horse that I would condone as crazy happened to be a breeding stock paint. She was just out of this world. Beautiful mare but gee she was the proof that beauty doesnt always have brains. The only issues I have seen with arabs is when novice handlers or riders aquire them because they are such beautiful creatures and it take an arab all of 2 minutes to figure out they can walk all over someone if not handled properly. One lady I new was 48 yo just getting into horses learning all the parelli nonsense. She bought a 3 yo untrained paint. Started training her parelli. That was the rudest most annoying horse I have ever met. Then, someone decided they would give her an 11 yo green broke pure bred arab. Absolutely stunning horse. He was a level 8 parelli I believe but was another story undersaddle. She got this horse for free and I have never seen such a disaster. She couldnt handle him at all. She asked me for help one day to get him from the pasture to the stall. I went got him, brought him in and had no problems whatsoever. He was just as well mannered and respectful. He liked to fidget with his lead but that was it. She had done shown him too many times that she feared his eagerness and energetic behavior. That is what I LOVE about arabs. But, some people just cant deal with it. One of our TWH mares is OVER eager and can be very intimedating to someone that isnt use to it.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I board my Arab at a mostly quarter horse barn, with a few TBs and I got the same kind of reactions when I brought him there.
"Wow, he's not like any Arab I've ever met before."
"He doesn't act like an Arab."
"He's too smart to be an Arab."
I've yet to meet an Arab that isn't smart; they just don't put up with people that aren't smart ;]


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

How silly to "hate a breed". Goodness there are good and bad horses in every single breed. Lots of the bad is due to stupid handlers. :lol: 

I board at an Arabian ranch so I am surrounded by them. Yes, they are sensitive and a little spunky shall we say. But, all of them are well mannered and well trained. Even the stallion out there, Sada, when he is in his little paddock he will run at the fence, turn and kick it...blah blah blah. But if you fuss at him he instantly stops :lol: until you walk away and he does it again. But, on the wash rack or under saddle, he is always obedient. He was fussing at Biscuit on the wash rack a few months ago and I fussed at him and he instantly obeyed. 

He used to scare the pants off of Sarge or Sarge thought he was crazy, one of the two. Sarge got out of his pasture one day after I had put Red up in a stall due to a health issue. He went looking for Red and encountered Sada. He and Sada must have had some conflict because after that, when Sada would see the little bay QH he would cross to the other side of his pen and stay there. LOL he was brought up one day and was thinking Sarge was pretty dang cute until he realized who he was. He shut up instantly and was quiet as could be. 

Arabs are smart, full of life and spunky. Some of the ones out at the barn are lesson horses and you could put a child on them. The original old stallion, Amir, was a child's lesson horse. Not to many studs could be trusted with a child! 

I have QH's but I ride with a variety of horses, QH, Paints, TW, Arabs, a Quarab, Rocky Mountains, a Morgan/Friesan cross. They all are wonderful horses. 

Just ignore people with that attitude. It is the same as people saying QH are just cow horses, or just stupid push button horses. Or lazy or whatever the insult is. I ignore it. Biscuit is pretty dang special to me and so is Sarge. :lol:


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

QOS said:


> How silly to "hate a breed". Goodness there are good and bad horses in every single breed. Lots of the bad is due to stupid handlers. :lol:
> 
> . :lol:


Agreed! Well, I might go even one step further. All horses are good, some just have not been lucky enough to find the right owner to help them be confident and secure and well trained. There are breeds that I tend to enjoy more then others but often, it is due to their looks and their physical ability. Personality is very individual regardless of breed. 

If you love your Arabian and your Morgan (as I know you do) then who cares what some random stranger thinks of them?  I know it can be hard to own one of those breeds that others think are nuts (I have Saddlebreds) I think the best thing anyone can do is enjoy the horse that they love regardless of what others think. I don't really worry about changing people's minds anymore either. I think if one loves their horse, treats it well and enjoys it for how it is, others (with brains) will take note. Minds change when they see the good side of things, not when others tell them about the good side. Some people are too twisted to see it even if it is right in front of them. I don't worry about those types.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

poor manners are poor manners, no matter what subject you are on. Enjoy your equine friends and don't give it another thought.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faceman said:


> While Arabs and Morgans aren't Appys and don't have spots, but IMO they are among the better of the lesser breeds...:rofl:



****
You sound like my sister.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Inga said:


> Agreed! Well, I might go even one step further. All horses are good, some just have not been lucky enough to find the right owner to help them be confident and secure and well trained.


How true!!!! My horse Red and Sarge have never know a day of bad treatment, hunger, illness or injury left untreated, in their lives. Their sweet attitudes reflect that good treatment and good training. I always say that Biscuit could have been a top notch horse had he received proper training and treatment in his early life. He is such a sweet horse it is hard to believe he was so roughly treated by a trainer that it made him head shy and scared to death of strangers. Not that he would hurt them...he was just scared and trembling. How sad. He also went hungry lots of times. Can't imagine my horses going hungry!

Treatment and training has so much to do with the "final product" and that can happen in any breed. Bad treatment or over spoiling by someone who doesn't know how to curb rude behavior and end up with a horse that is pushy and obnoxious is a sure way to have a horse end up on the truck to no return!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The worst horses I've ridden were extremely intellegent. If I were to base them off of their breed, I wouldn't like any breed of horse.

Typically bad horses = smart ponies. They learned how to work the system better than their riders. This can happen regardless of breed.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

People just don't seem to take too well to being outsmarted by a horse, and more often than not the people who hate an entire breed because of a bad experience they had/saw someone have/ heard someone had are the ones that always get outsmarted by horses 
No arabian I have ever encountered has been the type to suffer a fool well. Not like other breeds. Especially the old cranky mares...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Morgans are "special"... or at least mine certainly is! :lol:

I had a batsh!t crazy QH whose goal in life was lure riders into thinking she was a calm, safe wonderful horse and then try to kill them. I wish I still had her around for all the folks who think my Morgan is nuts and I should go buy a QH. Oh, QH's are sane, wonderful horses... here, ride HER!!! :lol:

My Morgan may be a complete handful but he has no desire whatsoever to hurt his riders. He's been known to pause mid-tantrum because his rider was slipping. He doesn't want to dump his rider, just make it known that he didn't WANT to work on that skill.... 

I actually enjoy others thinking I bought a crazy breed. They don't ask to ride him and they give me plenty of space when sharing an arena. Shhhh... don't tell them they are missing out on an absolutely wonderful horse.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I once leased a crazy QH that would act like the sweetest thing until he decided to buck me off - this happened almost every time I rode him. 

After that, my parents bought me my Arab mare that would show those QH's what was up any day. On the trail, she was the first to cross water, difficult terrain and at the end was never tired. In the show ring, we could do anything and did well. My sister's Arab was a different story though. She would spook at clumps of dirt, refused to get her precious feet wet, and was wide eyed and fearful on a trail ride. Inside a show ring, she was great. 

Arabs are a little more spirited and let's face it, not for everyone. I liked my mare for the very reason many wouldn't. If I started to daydream, she would do something to snap me back to attention. If I started becoming complacent when doing a certain exercise, she would do the opposite of what I wanted. I started riding when I was 4 and the stable where I started only had Arabs, so perhaps I was just more accustomed to the way they think. Had I started at a QH barn, my breed preference might have been different, who knows. 

I've never heard of someone hating Morgans specifically, however, I haven't had much experience with them. I've always thought of them as being wonderfully versatile, well-rounded horses.

Too bad the lady your dad was talking to was so rude. I almost feel sorry for people like that, because they miss out on so much with their close-mindedness!

Here's a picture of my "crazy Arab" growing up with me taking a nap beside her. Man, she sure was a nutcase. (I know, not the smartest move on my part, but let's say at 12 yrs old, I didn't always exercise the best judgement.)


----------



## skyhorse3002 (Feb 17, 2013)

It's like Dodge, Ford, and Chevy. I have both Quarter horses and Arabs. And my Arab is just fantastic. I actually have a friend who wants me to train her horses and they are a Morgan and an Arab. It's what you like as well. Clinton Anderson says to match up your personally with that of an opposite horse, most of the time. For example, if you are a more laid back kind of person, go with the flow, get a hotter breed of horse, because you will balance and you will bring that horse more calm. 

On the other hand if you are a uptight, go go go kind of person, get a colder more lazy horse, because again, you will balance. Not saying that you couldn't get a horse like you, but this is just a match.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Morgans are "special"... or at least mine certainly is! :lol:
> 
> I had a batsh!t crazy QH whose goal in life was lure riders into thinking she was a calm, safe wonderful horse and then try to kill them. I wish I still had her around for all the folks who think my Morgan is nuts and I should go buy a QH. Oh, QH's are sane, wonderful horses... here, ride HER!!! :lol:
> 
> ...




HA! THIS! It's so true, I love having a so-called "craaaazy horse" because then I get my wonderful and totally sane pony all to my self :twisted: ha ha, my mom likes to pop the neighbor kids and her friends on my sisters' horses without asking or even telling them, but never mine, because both of mine are dubbed scary. It's great for me.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, I had the opposite growing up! If I had friends come over who weren't terribly experienced, I would always have to give them my horse to ride and I would get my sister's horse who was a complete dumba$$ on the trail. She's a grey and I used to joke that it was her blonde roots kicking in when she had to go outside of a riding arena. (no offense meant towards any blondes out there, I'm one myself!)


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY! My two most favorite breeds. Arabs and Morgans. Hateful people will hate what they don't understand. I know full well what kind of crud I will end up taking when Zoot is old enough to go on trail rides. I'm prepared! Good thing I'm old now and don't give a DARN what other people think anymore.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Meh ... when someone tells me how much they hate Arabs ... I usually shrug and reply:
> 
> "Well, they certainly aren't for everyone. As a rule, you need to be smarter than your horse."
> 
> ...


This made me laugh out loud, haha! It's so true.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I will say that after many years of experience with mostly QHs and a TB here or there, my arabian has been a challenge as much as he has been a joy. That being said, if I was buying another horse tomorrow... I'd have more arabians than QHs on my prospect list! They are truly unique.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

The first horse I ever took a lesson on, first rode bareback, first cantered on... was an Arabian. Quirky and sensitive yes, but loyal and smart as no other. He was the only Arabian on that farm but there was also something about his presence that stood out. That horse took care of me. 

I love what people in this thread are saying to people who badmouth these awesome horses... you have to be smarter than the horse you ride! :lol:


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I have some good replies to people who put down my favorite breeds now!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Over the years I showed several Arabians and Morgans. The Morgans were pretty chill for the most part. Even the Morgan Stallions I rode were pretty easy going all things considered. There was one that thought everyone was worthy of biting but that was a stud thing, not a Morgan thing. The Arabians (studs included) were all worked often and were well trained (in my opinion) and all the hard worked showed in that they were as trustworthy as ANY horse could be. I loved them all and though they are not my first choice of breed to own personally, I will never understand the foolish comments of the breed haters. They simply are inaccurate and uninformed.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's because their too smart for the average rider! Take it almost as a compliment! My horse outsmarts the barn owner's daughter, so she hates him. He's flighty and high energy so she doesn't like him. Don't take it hard. you can either take it nicely and diplomatically, or if you're me and they said something about TB, I would make a retort about QH (even though I love them).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Some people just have to 'hate' on something - maybe it makes them feel like are somehow smarter than anyone else
I personally couldnt dislike any breed - I might prefer some on a personal level but to me its each to their own and we are all entitled to our choices


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I personally couldnt dislike any breed - I might prefer some on a personal level but to me its each to their own and we are all entitled to our choices


That is exactly how I feel!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry, I would never buy an arab or a morgan. I've just never meshed well with the "hotter" horses, be it arabs, thoroughbreds, warmbloods, or other. I'm sure they are nice horses for some people, but I've just always meshed with the lumpy stock horses. Doesn't mean I would bad mouth somebody else's type of horse, but I don't think that one size fits all when it comes to breeds. Just don't care for them, but that's okay. I can certainly appreciate how beautiful they are.


----------



## littleerin5 (Mar 9, 2013)

The best horse I ever rode was a Morab gelding! Smart, spirited, and challenging... But I've never had a bond with another horse like I did that Morab, and he was the best of both worlds!


----------



## Abel (Mar 15, 2013)

*Probably someone who is jealous.*



Northernstar said:


> Sounds like she's one of those gals who have to criticise others to make themselves feel superior - I wonder if she'd say the same thing if your dad said, "My daughter has a Draft and a Palamino"..... Probably.


Yeah, I think she would say the same thing if your dad said ”She has a Falabella and a Shetland.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Arabians are wired a little differently than stock breeds. If someone either is not interested in that or doesn't know how to handle it they won't get along with an Arabian. A stock bred horse can generally be bullied into being brave and performing, they're pretty simple to train. An Arabian as a much higher sense of self preservation. Bullying an Arab is a great way to land in the hospital. Morgans are similar. Higher self preservation instinct as well. The key is to teach those breeds to use that instinct correctly and appeal to their intellect.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread - I'll go back and read it in a sec.

Personally I grew up as an "Arabian hater" in general - there was only one Arabian in my life I ever loved. I think part of it was that while I was growing up they were the 'fad' every rich girl needed an Arabian - sort of like a poodle. So I was repelled by their audience and never really paid attention to the animals themselves.
The one I loved was a gelding and he was my best friend - he was a grand son or great grand son of Aladin (SP?) and was born with a terrible muscle issue (I believe it was Miotinitis, but I was a child and didn't pay attention to those details). His hind end was almost useless sense birth, he could stand and move without excessive pain, but could never be anything more than that. 
He came to our rescue, before I got there, as a 6 month old foal, just weaned - his owners didn't want a foal who couldn't do anything. This foal hit the ground full of **** and vinegar, despite his disabilities he was violent and wild! The owner of the rescue's mare taught him some manners and after winning the No-Ball prize he became a little more manageable. His breeders had never expected anything of him so they never bothered to handle or halter break him. So at this point we had started working with him - he would only allow his face to be touched, no where else. But he LOVED his nose being squished. By the time I met him I was a teen who 'didn't fit in' and he was the bratty, wild horse that every girl dreamed of. I fell madly in love - he kept me alive through the trauma of high school 
He would always stick his tongue out, he taught himself that trick - I think he just liked to make people laugh 









He was the love of my life! He passed away when he was 17 - it was tragic and awful and no one was prepared.
I had dressed him up for an open house:










At that point I had swarn off Arabians all together, none would ever be like him. I had the stigma of them being 'barbie doll' horses and the photos on the internet of them covered in grease and flapping around did them no service in my eyes.
At our rescue we had a few more arabians - who I loved in their own rights, but they were never special to me. I always wrote them off for being 'arabians'.
Lately though it's occurred to me why these stigma's exist. These horses are brilliant beyond explanation. When they're not given something good to think about they make things up. They were designed as endurance race horses, to keep them contained was just asking for issues. 
I began to realize all the 'behavioral issues' I've heard people say Arabians had, really was just Arabians being kept in conditions not appropriate for them. 
Like keeping a grey hound in a studio apartment without taking them for good runs - they just want to explode!!
Trying to keep an Arabian as a recreational pet-type horse just wasn't going to work.
All our Arabians at the rescue have always been flighty and over-reactive, flipping out over _everything_. I've come to realize they're living in what's essentially a 'senior center' for horses, with life at an exceptionally slow pace and their minds and bodies are just racing a mile a minute and without an outlet they make things up.
One of our Arabian mares can hardly contain herself if anything in her environment changes - like monsters have come out to eat her!

I've sense started working with the younger, flightier of our Arabians at the rescue. I use clicker training with all my horses and thought of using her as a challenge to myself. I wanted to see if CT could work on a very reactive horse. And boy can I tell you it does! And I can tell you Arabians are probably the quickest, most intelligent horses I've ever worked with! I work with a number of ponies, who are all too smart for their own good - but this mare figured the game out faster than any horse I've worked with!
With CT she's learned then when I'm not asking anything of her, her nose should be close to the ground (shifted out of flight mode). She's learned about SO many 'scary' objects and is even working on riding now, which had disastrous outcomes before. She's doing fantastic. Her mind and body are now finally being used and she's doing SO well, she's no longer spooking over everything, making things up to spook over. She's just the best horse I've ever worked with!!!
This is her when she first met my mare:









I also have to say I love Morgans I haven't had any 'special' ones in my life, but I think they're also among the brilliant. I personally love the more old-style Morgans, a little heavier body. I think they're magnificent.
I actually have a Canadian horse mare - who's a small breed of draft that eventually made Morgans and Saddlebreds and other similar breeds.  I think she's the most perfect horse Ever!
You can kind of see the influence her breed had on Morgans:









I just wanted to add one more thing xD
At our rescue we have a term "Arabian mare syndrome" - it lovingly refers to Arabian's habit of over-reacting to little things  I think some of us 'crazy horse ladies' all have it xD It's the terrible habit of thinking SO much that even the simplest things become terrifying.
Like... I heard a pop noise... Ok, nothing's happening... OMG maybe the cord on that light broke... Maybe it caused a spark... Maybe the barn's gonna burn down! Who do I pull out first? How do I get all the horses out?! That horse is lame do I get him first or last?! At this point you go on and on until your mind just explodes!! xD Maybe I'm the only one - but I've SO been there. Now being able to understand and relate to my new Arabian project is definitely making working with her easier, cause I've SO been there xD


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it's stupid to hate a breed....I have to admit though, I have a dislike for thoroughbreds because all the ones I saw have been extremely poor keepers. The one at my barn, got like 6 lbs of grain (4 scoops a day) and 1/2 a bale of hay, plus pasture/round bale, and was in racing trim. She was regularly wormed, had her teeth done 2x a year... 

As for Morgans, When they say they don't like them, I say "What do you have against me?" I share a name with them, so I'm kind of biased, but I'm learning to ride now on a 37 yr old gelding. He needs no extra care, staying fat on 4 flakes a day in winter+ roundbale/pasture, fat on 2 flakes a day plus pasture in summer. Love him =)

I like horses in the 12-15 hand range. Easier to tack. (But my favorite breeds are drafts 16h+. Go figure)


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Kotori said:


> I like horses in the 12-15 hand range. Easier to tack. (But my favorite breeds are drafts 16h+. Go figure)


Than you'd be a Canadian horse fan  Essentially, draft Morgans, mymare is 15.2 hands but bulldog-wide build - They're perfect! And equally easy keepers, she's obese on 6-8 flakes and ration balancer - seriously need to cut her down, but she's so cute how can I say no? XD


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with them. I had the love of my life, my Polish Arab for 22 years. I had to put him down because of cancer 9 years ago. I still get teary eyed when I think of him. We did shows, trail rides, parades and were even invited to ride in the only Presidential Inaguration Parade that was cancelled, Ronald Regan's. I have had many horses since, then, grades, QH, TW and Mountain horses. I recently adopted to Eqyptian Arabs and could not be happier with them. They are sane, sound and incredibly friendly. At 63, I have found love again.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

[/QUOTE] 

I also have to say I love Morgans I haven't had any 'special' ones in my life, but I think they're also among the brilliant. I personally love the more old-style Morgans, a little heavier body. I think they're magnificent.
I actually have a Canadian horse mare - who's a small breed of draft that eventually made Morgans and Saddlebreds and other similar breeds.  I think she's the most perfect horse Ever!
You can kind of see the influence her breed had on Morgans:









[/QUOTE]

I love older style Morgans also!! My Morgan colt's dam is a 100% foundation bred and a full Lippett Morgan. Here are two pictures of her with my colt and one of her pregnant, and yes, I can totally see her resemblance to the Canadian horse.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Morgans and Arabians - oh what bliss...

My first "real" horse that was my own was a Morgan mare with a 6-week-old purebred filly at her side. We had friends and neighbors with Morgans. They were all gentle, intelligent, sensitive, and oh so surefooted. We had never heard that they were supposed to be "hot". We didn't know any better. That mare of mine was a good, calm, solid horse for a kid. Her foal, however, was the love of my life. Easy to train, never spooked - not once, loaded the first time, crossed bridges the first time - incredibly trusting. Best horse I've ever had or ridden. I never heard how "hot" Morgans are until a couple years ago. I never recognized any of the stereotypical Morgan behaviors in any of my Morgans.

Then I had an Arabian a couple years ago. Same thing. He was so calm, trusting, and smart. He certainly had an alertness about him. He liked having his head high and paying attention, but none of the stupid behaviors I've since heard about Arabians. My "daily rider" is a 1/2 Arabian. The other is pure Morgan. Both are the most mentally solid horses around.

Could it be that there are a few "crazy" Arabs around, and they just ruin the reputation of the rest? The're different, they think differently, their head and body is shaped differently. Maybe that just makes them easy to pick on?


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

The bad thing about Arabians, Morgans, Saddlebreds and etc is the people making those assumptions!

Arabians need a special owner/handler who understands THE ARABIANS intelligence and same with the Saddlebred.

Morgans IMO tend to be more level headed, willing, understanding, and forgiving than most.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a TB and an Anglo Arab. I get more of the "is it nuts?" with the TB to be honest! [and she is a bit nutty, my god can she react FAST to things... but I have no trouble with her]

The Anglo is just SOOOOO quiet, the one time I took him to an eventing show he fell asleep in the XC start box!! Then when I lifted my weight and shortened my reins in preparation to move off he started jigging around and fidgeting because he knew it was time to go. He is SO smart, he has an on and off switch. He can be your classic plodder [I have been asked if he's a QH more times than I can count - my response is always a laugh and "I wish!", I love the breed] or he can be REALLY strong and fidgety, it's a real test of my abilities and he's certainly not an easy ride but he's incredibly quiet. Spook him and he reacts big but gets over it just as quickly.

My TB hangs onto her anxiety. I'm actually MORE relaxed on/around her than I am with Monty, but the other day, I was taking her for a casual walking trail ride with my mother, and my dog got out and followed us. Scared poor Magic, who chucked in this MASSIVE buck [or at least I'm told it was huge, didn't feel like much to me??] and kicked out backwards, then was on her toes for the whole rest of the ride. Granted the ride WAS fairly short but still...

I have one that breaks stereotype [extremely smart horse, but very quiet and easygoing unless you actually want his energy levels to be up], and one that is so true to stereotype it's not even funny. Magic certainly isn't for the faint-hearted! Neither is Monty, but that's not because he's hot or nutty... he's just so bipolar you never really know until you get on his back if he's going to behave himself or not.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

There are some benefits to having ultra sensitive horses. For instance, my Arab would never, ever touch a fence or anything that resembles one just in case it might shock her. When her fence was torn down by a colicking horse, the barn owner had no worries. She stuck some sticks in the ground and tied up baling twine to look like hot wire and my mare was good for a few days until they had time to fix the fence.

Another time I was free lunging both my Arabs and sent them galloping toward the end of the outdoor arena, which has a dressage type fence lower than a horse's knees. The barn owner saw me and nearly had a heart attack, but both horses screeched to a halt and did not go over the fence they could simply step over. 

On the other hand, my friend's QH is so desensitized that she has torn down multiple fences and is living in a stall right now while they figure out what will keep her contained.

There are obviously some cons to having ultra sensitive horses too. The barn owner told me my other mare had not eaten her grain in two days. She seemed bright-eyed, healthy and happy to me. Then I remembered that I'd thrown out her old, scuzzy feed pan and bought a nice, shiny new one. I had to feed her out of it by hand a couple of times until she figured out that it was OK to eat out of.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Gaited07 said:


> Morgans IMO tend to be more level headed, willing, understanding, and forgiving than most.


As much as I love both breeds uniquely, Arabians are a handful, you're right they need an owner who's sensitive to their sensitivities. 
The reason I think the same assumptions are being made about Morgans is because, honestly, people have been breeding Morgans to be more and more like Arabians, mixing in Arabian blood too. It really frustrated me that that's happening. We have Arabians, they're wonderful, but I want Morgans too - not blending them into one vague moosh of a breed varying in temperment from the calm, intelligent, dependable Morgan to the high-strung brilliance of Arabians.
I wouldn't mind so much mixing the breeds so long as we're careful not to loose the foundations of both breeds. It's getting harder and harder in my area to find a decent foundation Morgan.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

People dislike/hate/mock what they dont take the time to understand.thus racism, etc.

I love all horses. I understand why people like all different types of horses, but I have my preferences. I dont love riding drafts or typically stockhorses. I'm a little high energy myself, so I like a horse that has the same energy type as me. I like a horse that responds to my comands as soon as I think them, can turn on a time, jump whatever I point them at, and cover some serious distance if I need it. the farrari of the horse world, which is why I feel i undertand arabs so well. I also have a personality that drives me to constantly ask "why?" I'm sure I drove my parents insane. I like my horse to be the same, I want to constantly interact with my mount, and have a relationship with them. I want my mind engaged in things other than the rest of my life.

many people want a very quiet, non sensitive mount, and for those people an arab(or many morgans, saddlebreds, ottbs, etc) would drive them crazy.

I get very bored on the push button, quiet types. to each their own.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2011)

I LOVE Morgans and will never be without one! I also own a National Show Horse. Love them to pieces!!!!!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll never understand breed hate. I dealt with it when I had my first horse, a fiery Anglo-Arab. Too smart for his own good, but one **** good horse. Even now, I have a TWH and deal with the breed hate. I feel like everytime I go on a forum or talk to someone, I have to clarify that my horses are not sored or abused, but in fact, quite spoiled.

Some people...


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

You are right there is no room for "breed hate"....why? To each his own. What boring life would be if everyone liked/had/wanted the same breed of horse. I have always likened a relationship/partnership with a horse to a marriage. Some work and some don't.


----------



## Abel (Mar 15, 2013)

Well just ignore her.


----------

